

Microsoft New England Redesign - flyingbuttress
http://microsoftnewengland.com/

======
acomjean
The events page is nice.
[http://microsoftnewengland.com/Events](http://microsoftnewengland.com/Events)
has the website been redesigned or is the building. I know the building space
is used by a lot of user groups (python, php etc...)

~~~
flyingbuttress
Just the site has been redesigned. This is part of Microsoft's larger brand
refresh, but we also made sure the site was fully responsive as well.

